# Tein SS



## speedr200sx (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm having a problem, after i installed my Tein SS coilovers, i adjusted the ride height so that one finger could fit in the front and back, and I put it to the stiffest setting, but when I drive I could smell my tires burning. I was guessing that the tire was rubbing against the fender wall, but does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Try to determine exactly what is rubbing - outer fender lip, inner plastic wall, or even the spring itself. I used some chalk to write on the fender lip to see exactly where it was rubbing. If it's the fronts then you might have to corner hard to make it rub. Then you'll either work on the offset/tuck or just plain have to raise it a bit.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Get an alignment...$60 bucks now will save you from changing your tires every month.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

How big are your wheels/tires?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

im thinking of gettting the tein basic for my 97 sentra if i dont get a 240. my ? is do they bounce like the shitty coil overs i got? how long do they last? it comes with everything i need to slap it in?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

please fill me in on nething else you would kno about them...thanks


----------

